# Any symbolism involved in wearing a watch on the right hand?



## PiPPoI (Aug 5, 2010)

I`ve always wondered if there was any hidden meaning to wearing your watch on your right? I know that some people are left-handed and thus are more liable of doing it. But for some person who is right-handed it looks a bit out of the ordinary. A bit like a "rebellion against society" or a secret organization`s code. I know that most people would say they wear their watches the way they_ feel_ better. But it would be nice to hear the more bizarre opinions on this topic.

Feel free to call me a paranoid, conspiracy-seeking idiot. :-!


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

PiPPoI said:


> I`ve always wondered if there was any hidden meaning to wearing your watch on your right? I know that some people are left-handed and thus are more liable of doing it. But for some person who is right-handed it looks a bit out of the ordinary. A bit like a "rebellion against society" or a secret organization`s code. I know that most people would say they wear their watches the way they_ feel_ better. But it would be nice to hear the more bizarre opinions on this topic.
> 
> Feel free to call me a paranoid, conspiracy-seeking idiot. :-!


Sorry, the old "Left is right and right is wrong" dogma does not apply to watches :-!

Wear on whichever watch you feel is more comfortable without fear of making any unwanted social statements :-d


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Apr 30, 2005)

A lot of people wear the watch on their weaker arm to keep it out of the way. The simplest answer is always the best one.


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

I notice that more often than not if someone wears a watch on the right hand it tends to be a big watch, often expensive. However, I never asked if they were right or left handed and why they would wear it on the right. If they are left handed it makes perfect sense to wear especially a big watch on the passive hand so it stays out of the way.

Otherwise wearing a watch on the right is a sure fire way to get it noticed because that's the usually more exposed wrist and the one you shake hands with.

Till


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

As long as it's on the wrist, nowhere else, it's OK |>


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Some people wear it on the right because they don't like the crown digging into the back of their hand.

Jeannie


----------



## Caraptor (Mar 17, 2009)

I wear mine on my left wrist because of the gang I'm in. The Scary Dinosaurs.
Straight thuggin.


----------



## Bluesummers (Jan 21, 2007)

Plenty of things said about guys that wear their watch on the right wrist but some are being polite.

gay ... not that there is anything wrong with that.

Well, that's all that really matters isn't it... unless you're a gay.

I hear watch crown digging problems said and well, if you can't handle a watch crown.:rodekaart


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

I heard that for a single ear ring on the right lobe but never for watches. Must be a deduction of sorts. Refraining strictly from pulling jokes on digging of watch crown. 

Till


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ray MacDonald said:


> A lot of people wear the watch on their weaker arm to keep it out of the way. The simplest answer is always the best one.


+1 I tried wearing a watch on the other wrist once I didn't even make it out of the house before knocking it a couple of times. :-d


----------



## AndrewSo (Mar 1, 2010)

I had a friend in high school that wore his watch on his right arm. I asked him whether he was left-handed to which he replied no.

"So how come you wear your watch on the right hand?"

_*Shrugs*_ "I just like it."

Some people just like it. :-d


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

You wanted some stupid reasons?
Ok, here is one:
If you are single, it is better to wear an Automatic on your Right wrist.


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Janne said:


> You wanted some stupid reasons?
> Ok, here is one:
> If you are single, it is better to wear an Automatic on your Right wrist.


It took me a couple of seconds before I caught onto it. :-d Gives a whole new sense to winding your watch! b-)

Till


----------



## In_Front (Aug 2, 2009)

Janne said:


> You wanted some stupid reasons?
> Ok, here is one:
> If you are single, it is better to wear an Automatic on your Right wrist.


But I may damage my watch :-d!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

PiPPoI said:


> Feel free to call me a paranoid, conspiracy-seeking idiot. :-!


No,no.......................................

The "symbolism" involved in wearing my watches on the right is very simple: I do not wear them on the left.


----------



## UJU (Apr 13, 2009)

I wear my watch on the right wrist, and here's why:
A summer some years back I was diving alot. Frankly, I was as more under water than above.;-) Strapping on the instruments on the left, and also handling & operating them with the right hand, I strapped my diving watch on the right arm.
I eventually got so used to wearing the watch on the right that it stayed there.

And most importantly:
I'm a lefty. Wearing the watch on the left arm will cause it to scratch and ding alot easier.

FYI. I'm straight, married and not a member of some secret society.:-d


----------



## nunocrt (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes it has a very subtle symbolism: it's the wrist where you're used to use it.


----------



## bigvatch (Sep 25, 2007)

PiPPoI said:


> I`ve always wondered if there was any hidden meaning to wearing your watch on your right? I know that some people are left-handed and thus are more liable of doing it. But for some person who is right-handed it looks a bit out of the ordinary. A bit like a "rebellion against society" or a secret organization`s code. I know that most people would say they wear their watches the way they_ feel_ better. But it would be nice to hear the more bizarre opinions on this topic.
> 
> Feel free to call me a paranoid, conspiracy-seeking idiot. :-!


I am into martial arts/boxing (right-handed), orthodox stance, wanted to get used to southpaw, and fundamentally sound with left hand punching. So over the years I only stood southpaw to throw lefts, .........so I would often times switch the watch to right side to get used to left hand dominance, err both. Logically I shouldn't wear a watch, but WIS are not logical. b-)

I am right eye dominant .....and also there is sound theory that says right I dominant people should ideally swing a baseball bat and golf club left (which I do better at..........and technically I would pickup time on a watch FASTER on my right wrist being right eye dominant


----------



## Ozy (Aug 10, 2009)

Caraptor said:


> I wear mine on my left wrist because of the gang I'm in. The Scary Dinosaurs.
> Straight thuggin.


Stone cold pimpin:-!


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

I like to wear mine on my ankle, any symbollism there?


----------



## PiPPoI (Aug 5, 2010)

Janne said:


> You wanted some stupid reasons?
> Ok, here is one:
> If you are single, it is better to wear an Automatic on your Right wrist.


Nice one! :-!


----------



## ulackfocus (Oct 17, 2008)

PiPPoI said:


> Feel free to call me a paranoid, conspiracy-seeking idiot. :-!


Okay, you're a paranoid, conspiracy-seeking idiot. :-d:-d

You could ask CIA operatives if wearing a watch on their right wrist denotes something, like maybe they've personally overthrown a dictator or single-handedly completed an arms for hostage negotiation. They might have to kill you if they told you the truth though.

Anyway, how could you tell it was the truth?

Maybe they have a code.

Maybe they're giving you disinformation.

Or maybe they think anyone who wears their watch on the right wrist are dissenters and separatists.

Do *you* wear your watch on your right wrist? Maybe they're watching you _right now!!!_


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

bigvatch said:


> I am into martial arts/boxing (right-handed), orthodox stance, wanted to get used to southpaw, and fundamentally sound with left hand punching. So over the years I only stood southpaw to throw lefts, .........so I would often times switch the watch to right side to get used to left hand dominance, err both. Logically I shouldn't wear a watch, but WIS are not logical. b-)
> 
> I am right eye dominant .....and also there is sound theory that says right I dominant people should ideally swing a baseball bat and golf club left (which I do better at..........and technically I would pickup time on a watch FASTER on my right wrist being right eye dominant


Sorry, OT... but who on earth trains for boxing/MA with a watch on?! What instructor even _allows_ that? This is both dangerous and not good for the watch.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

PiPPoI said:


> I`ve always wondered if there was any hidden meaning to wearing your watch on your right? I know that some people are left-handed and thus are more liable of doing it. But for some person who is right-handed it looks a bit out of the ordinary. A bit like a "rebellion against society" or a secret organization`s code. I know that most people would say they wear their watches the way they_ feel_ better. But it would be nice to hear the more bizarre opinions on this topic.
> 
> Feel free to call me a paranoid, conspiracy-seeking idiot. :-!


I'm left handed and only wear watches on my left hand. There's no secret message or hidden code. It's just what works...:think:


----------



## roseskunk (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, very perceptive. Give it up guys, he's on to us. Yes, there is a secret society. And no, you haven't been invited. :-x


----------



## Bfisher (Dec 27, 2007)

PiPPoI said:


> A bit like a "rebellion against society" or a secret organization`s code.


Being ambidextrous I chose to wear the watch on my right arm to do different than most people do... some kind of rebellion against society, so your interpretation isnt all that bad. Not that I am part of a secret organization, and if I were... well it wouldn't be that secret if I told you :-d


----------



## cwood (Apr 9, 2010)

When I was a kid nobody told me where I should wear it.....so I just did....on my right. I could never change now but people think I am left handed and I am not. Nasty tan line now so there is another reason not to switch.


----------



## PiPPoI (Aug 5, 2010)

I`m glad everyone has fun with this thread.

I`m just wondering how true is the "gay thing". Not that I wear my watches on my right wrist, but in case I start I don`t want to give the wrong message(not that I have anything against gays, but I`m not one).

Edit: I started thinking about this, since I`ve been mistaken for being on drugs while I was just slightly drunk at a disco *a couple of times*. But I guess that`s a different story :-d


----------



## TristanZ (Jul 2, 2010)

PiPPoI said:


> I`m glad everyone has fun with this thread.
> 
> I`m just wondering how true is the "gay thing". Not that I wear my watches on my right wrist, but in case I start I don`t want to give the wrong message(not that I have anything against gays, but I`m not one).
> 
> Edit: I started thinking about this, since I`ve been mistaken for being on drugs while I was just slightly drunk at a disco *a couple of times*. But I guess that`s a different story :-d


I wear my watch on my right wrist because I am left-handed.

Now I understand why I always have winsome young men asking me to redecorate their living rooms when I visit the local fern bar for a vodka and Fresca on the rocks.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Satansfist said:


> I like to wear mine on my ankle, any symbollism there?


Left ankle or right, over or under your sock? I'm sure it makes a difference! :-d
N


----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm right handed and I'm wearing watch on a right hand.
Reason - for me it's VERY uncomfortable to wear it on left, because blood pipe is crosing bone exactly where watch sits on (I've tried to wear it on left several times, but usually end up taking a watch off after 30 minutes or so.. ).


----------



## TristanZ (Jul 2, 2010)

I thought the whole hidden symbolism thingy was for men and ear-rings. You know, one in the left ear meant you were gay, one in the right ear meant who were a pirate, and one in both ears meant you were Mr. Clean.

Or something like that.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

For the sake of researching the OP's question, somebody should volunteer to watch all the music videos by Village People and check where the "happy" members wear the watches.
Anybody?


----------



## bigvatch (Sep 25, 2007)

hidden by leaves said:


> Sorry, OT... but who on earth trains for boxing/MA with a watch on?! What instructor even _allows_ that? This is both dangerous and not good for the watch.


I hope nobody wears watches while sparring with someone else. When I made the conscious decision to develop my coordination and technique with southpaw stance........during this period . I made the conscious decision being a WIS that had contributed to these same discussions before on WUS, to try wearing my watch on my right wrist, anytime I wore a watch, which did not include anytime sparring anyone.


----------



## Ozy (Aug 10, 2009)

Janne said:


> For the sake of researching the OP's question, somebody should volunteer to watch all the music videos by Village People and check where the "happy" members wear the watches.
> Anybody?


Y-M-C-A


----------



## TristanZ (Jul 2, 2010)

Janne said:


> For the sake of researching the OP's question, somebody should volunteer to watch all the music videos by Village People and check where the "happy" members wear the watches.
> Anybody?


That's not a suggestion, that's a punishment.

Easier way: Ask Bruce Jenner. He made a movie with them. Anybody out there know Bruce?


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Janne said:


> If you are single, it is better to wear an Automatic on your Right wrist.


Not unless you are right-handed and want to do the deadman's hand.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

roseskunk said:


> Wow, very perceptive. Give it up guys, he's on to us. Yes, there is a secret society. And no, you haven't been invited. :-x


aaah, the secret is finally out. Members of the WUS Secret Society meet in their own special tree house. Watch on the right hand and the door opens!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

PiPPoI said:


> Feel free to call me a paranoid, conspiracy-seeking idiot. :-!


You are a paranoid, conspiracy seeking idiot!

Couldn't resist the invitation.


----------



## ulackfocus (Oct 17, 2008)

I added a link to my Breitling's bracelet. The watch swings looser on my wrist. I might even wear it on my right arm. This is the watch with the mother of pearl dial. 


I'm worried about my orientation now. :-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Those loosely swinging mother of pearl types are dangerous. Beware! 

Till


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

I wear my watch on the left wrist
because

My mother told me to..
since childhood, my mom always said..
Son, man wear the watch on the left wrist
and woman wear the watch on the right wrist.

real man dont wear it on the left..

since my mom word's is the law in the house, 
I start to wear watch in the left wrist 

in teenage year,
I wear my wrist in the right wrist , just to be rebelous..
I am a man and mom, look, I wear it on the right wrist
just to annoy my folks, they think I am a sissy to wear it on the right
:-d:-do|

in med school, I change again to the left wrist
because I examine with right hand and count time with the watch on the left wrist..

then I think right handed doctor , as a real man, wear it on the left ?? :-d

anyway, its much said in the asian chinese culture that wear watch in the left is for real man only 

hahahahaha


----------



## interested_party (Jul 2, 2009)

music_healing said:


> My mother told me to..
> since childhood, my mom always said..
> Son, man wear the watch on the left wrist
> and woman wear the watch on the right wrist.


Oh oh. I'm married to man!


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

interested_party said:


> Oh oh. I'm married to man!


relax buddy :-d
my wife always wear the watch in the left wrist also o|
but when my mom arround, she switch to the right wrist

a noble young lady :-!:-d:-d


----------



## ulackfocus (Oct 17, 2008)

music_healing said:


> relax buddy :-d
> my wife always wear the watch in the left wrist also o|
> but when my mom arround, she switch to the right wrist
> 
> a noble young lady :-!:-d:-d


And a smart young lady. No sense starting a battle. ;-)


----------



## PiPPoI (Aug 5, 2010)

To finish this funny thread I will say that I feel a 100% safe to start wearing a watch on my right hand after I saw a picture of Tiger Woods with a watch on his right. I think that after all his sex scandals people can call him anything BUT gay. Cheers :-!


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 9, 2008)

Satansfist said:


> I like to wear mine on my ankle, any symbollism there?


You miss your electronic tracking bracelet?:-d


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

i like a chrono on the right. non-chrono on the left.


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

PiPPoI said:


> To finish this funny thread I will say that I feel a 100% safe to start wearing a watch on my right hand after I saw a picture of Tiger Woods with a watch on his right. I think that after all his sex scandals people can call him anything BUT gay. Cheers :-!


I bet he's just trying to cover up the tracks. The watch on the right is the secret hint to his boys, that he'll always be batting for them. :-d

Till


----------



## Timestop74 (Apr 24, 2010)

Blood pipe. |> |>


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

PiPPoI said:


> I`ve always wondered if there was any hidden meaning to wearing your watch on your right? I know that some people are left-handed and thus are more liable of doing it. But for some person who is right-handed it looks a bit out of the ordinary. A bit like a "rebellion against society" or a secret organization`s code. I know that most people would say they wear their watches the way they_ feel_ better. But it would be nice to hear the more bizarre opinions on this topic.
> 
> Feel free to call me a paranoid, conspiracy-seeking idiot. :-!


Maybe the left wrist is hurt or allergic


----------



## Martin Aurer (Aug 26, 2006)

Usually people wear the watch on the right because it is more comfortable. However I had a closer look as I am a rightie too. So I sometimes ask other “Why you wear it right?”

Some people, mainly kids put it on the right to be different. 

Also: They copy others. If both parents wear it right, the kids usually copy them or the parents maybe even tell them to wear it right.

And if in a group more people have it right, it might actually lead to such a “conspiracy symbol”


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Where is the Indian's right hand?

:think:


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Timestop74 said:


> Blood pipe. |> |>


I had to Google this.

And I still have no idea what you're talking about! :-s


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Talking about the clasp sitting so badly on the wrist's inside that it cuts off the artery (blood pipe). Bad circulation in hand, bad for golf. At least that's what I think it means.

Sometimes when you wear the watch on the other hand the geometry of the clasp/hand relation changes and it doesn't pose a problem anymore. He could also just switch the bracelet around for the same effect but he probably never thought of that.

The most likely reason is that it bothers him somehow when playing.

Till


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

jason_recliner said:


> Where is the Indian's right hand?
> 
> :think:


Such nice young men! All happy and smiling!

See the "cop's" big smile? ;-)

The "builder" wears his watch on the right hand, inside the wrist.


----------



## cambrid (Jan 18, 2011)

I've started to wear my Seiko 007 on my right wrist because the lack of any micro adjust in the bracelet means it fits better on this wrist; I was busted today by my other half (woman) in the middle of grocery shopping wearing a 70's Marvin dress watch on my left hand and the Seiko on the right at the same time. Wear two watches, confuse the haters.


----------



## johnr41a (May 28, 2013)

cambrid said:


> I've started to wear my Seiko 007 on my right wrist because the lack of any micro adjust in the bracelet means it fits better on this wrist; I was busted today by my other half (woman) in the middle of grocery shopping wearing a 70's Marvin dress watch on my left hand and the Seiko on the right at the same time. Wear two watches, confuse the haters.


Is this you???


----------



## cambrid (Jan 18, 2011)

Good Lord!


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Not that I know of. It may be a cultural thing. I know the vast majority of people I see wearing watches on the right are from the "Old World" (Europe, Asia). And more women than men.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Being left hand dominant?


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

I wear it on my right wrist because I'm left handed. When I was in middle school, I wore a Fossil on my left hand and the bracelet's paint was worn off because of my wrist rubbing against paper, etc. while I would write. Once I ruined the finish on that bracelet, I decided I would start wearing it on the right wrist. Never went back. 

On the other hand (no pun intended), I'm not sure what other purposes wearing a watch on your right wrist would serve.


----------



## techrtr (Mar 22, 2014)

I've always worn my watch on my right wrist. When I was a kid I threw with my left arm and it felt weird to have a watch on it. I also found it easier to do the strap up with my left hand.


----------



## impreziv (Apr 16, 2013)

I have a right handed friend who wears his watch on his right. What ever floats his boat i guess.


----------



## rgdipietro (Aug 20, 2010)

Timestop74 said:


> Blood pipe. |> |>


I'm glad I wasn't the only one who got a kick from that.


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

i think it was supposed to be the opposite of your favored hand so that the favored had can do more freely and you could still see time and watch gets less abuse (dare i say while you write, and wipe your "arse", if you wanna throw a ball, hammer, think about it...)...LOL


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Because it lets the world know I'm left handed, or in other words super intelligent and awesome


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes, they are either a member of a secret society or society with secrets.


----------



## puddlep1rate (Jan 7, 2015)

Ray MacDonald said:


> A lot of people wear the watch on their weaker arm to keep it out of the way. The simplest answer is always the best one.


+1


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

Yes, I'm left-handed so when I'm holding a drink, and someone asks me the time, I don't pour my drink on myself.


----------



## devilmoon (Dec 6, 2010)

I grew up hearing from my family that you wear the watch on your non writing hand so you can hold a pen while looking at your watch in case you need to write the time and date.


----------



## VictorMCMC (Nov 2, 2014)

I asked one of my friends why he wears watches on his right hand and he said he never really uses the watch, he just wears it on that wrist to signal to other gay men that he is also gay. He also told me that there are other 'fashion accessories' (pains me to hear watches being called that but I digress) that accomplish the same thing.


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

_It's a secret sign that you're part of the *ILLUMINATI? *_:-d


----------



## je2000 (Dec 16, 2011)

Well if I wore it on my right hand, winding it would be a little annoying since my left hand would be blocking the view of the watch face.

That and wearing a watch on the same hand you wipe your ass with is just wrong. Either switch the wiping hand or wearing hand.


----------



## Wayben (Jun 9, 2013)

So now that we have the whole left/right thing figured out what about the dial inside/outside the wrist? What does that mean? What if you're right handed, wear your watch on the right wrist, with the dial on the inside of the wrist? My head is starting to hurt, lol.


----------



## Nikoloz (Sep 11, 2011)

je2000 said:


> Well if I wore it on my right hand, winding it would be a little annoying since my left hand would be blocking the view of the watch face.
> 
> That and wearing a watch on the same hand you wipe your ass with is just wrong. Either switch the wiping hand or wearing hand.


Haha
There is a solution take the watch off, and put it in your pocket, before doing the dirty job...lol
That is why l always wear a pants to the crapplace, lol


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

I started wearing my watch on my right hand in college, 25 years ago. I injured my left wrist so, had to for a while. I realized it was more comfortable and that my right wrist was bigger than my left (I'm right handed) and it fit better. Never went back after my injury healed. You know what they say, "once you go right your done for the night". 

Now, there are other reasons that I am not at liberty to disclose, as I have been sworn to secrecy. The lives of innocent women and children depend on my discretion in this matter. If I told you, you would be visited in the middle of the night by a large bunny rabbit bearing gifts and squirrel larva. And trust me, you don't want that. 

So in conclusion, please keep wearing your watch on your left hand. Those of us who carry the "burden of the right wrist" are doing so in order to save society from chaos and mayhem. When you see us, just say "thank you" and buy us a beer. 


Rick


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I've always worn my watch on the left, I think I wanted to fit in (joke) and almost everyone I had noticed when I got my first wore on the left. Now in order to be different I still wear left but I mod them.........


----------



## Ring (Sep 12, 2009)

PiPPoI said:


> I`ve always wondered if there was any hidden meaning to wearing your watch on your right? I know that some people are left-handed and thus are more liable of doing it. But for some person who is right-handed it looks a bit out of the ordinary. A bit like a "rebellion against society" or a secret organization`s code. I know that most people would say they wear their watches the way they_ feel_ better. But it would be nice to hear the more bizarre opinions on this topic.
> 
> Feel free to call me a paranoid, conspiracy-seeking idiot. :-!


Left wrist sprain or a bad sunburn will do it


----------



## maikeru (Sep 5, 2014)

I have been wearing a watch on my right hand ever since my father gave me a swatch. The strap was a tang buckle and I could only buckle the strap easily using my left hand.

20 something years later, I still wear my watch on my right hand.


----------



## cpollysurf (Mar 9, 2013)

I never wore a watch in my adulthood until I was in my late 20's. i have a tattoo on my left wrist and was worried it would get worn away with a watch and got used to it being on my right. As years went on I got married and didn't like the ring and watch on the same hand, felt like too much bling, so it stayed right. I am a chef and my hands take a lot of abuse as do my watches so I finally decided to switch it back to my left to help preserve the exterior of the watch as well as the machine, heavy whisking, etc with my dominant. it's been 2 days so far and i think i can comfortable with the transition, sort of a weird feeling this transition, 12-14 years wearing a watch on my right now on the left.


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

The interesting thing about Symbology is that it is a hidden in plain sight langauge, both verbal & visual. It is the hardest of all languages to learn because of the vast curriculum involved & just like any other langauge, if you have never learned how to read write or speak it, then you will have no understanding of it & therefore it will have no meaning to you. 
One symbol can have a meaning but when combined with another symbol it can take on an expanded meaning. Just like a single word has a simple meaning & then when it is combined with another word or used in a sentence, the meaning becomes more complex.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

KIGER said:


> The interesting thing about Symbology is that it is a hidden in plain sight langauge, both verbal & visual. It is the hardest of all languages to learn because of the vast curriculum involved & just like any other langauge, if you have never learned how to read write or speak it, then you will have no understanding of it & therefore it will have no meaning to you.
> One symbol can have a meaning but when combined with another symbol it can take on an expanded meaning. Just like a single word has a simple meaning & then when it is combined with another word or used in a sentence, the meaning becomes more complex.
> 
> View attachment 3668906
> View attachment 3668914


Not sure about all that... and is "symbology" a real thing? I thought it was semiotics. In any case, you seem to be more interested in advertising than anything!


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

hidden by leaves said:


> Not sure about all that... and is "symbology" a real thing? I thought it was semiotics. In any case, you seem to be more interested in advertising than anything!


Lol, is symbology a real thing? Like I said, if you don't know how to speak a language you can't understand it. So understandably you are not sure. Semiotics (observance of signs) is only a small part of it. I posted pics with Symbols & you took it as an advertisement but then that's where you are at. I don't need to advertise, it's not something for everybody.


----------



## MartinR01 (Feb 15, 2014)

I wear mine on my right wrist and always have. There's no reason behind it, but I do get a few comments on it when someone notices lol.


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

Symbols & watches. If there is no meaning, then what's the point.


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

KIGER said:


> Symbols & watches. If there is no meaning, then what's the point.
> 
> ]


----------



## susant702 (Apr 15, 2015)

My grandfather told me a long time ago that according to the Book of Etiquette, it was customary for a man to wear his watch on the left and a woman to wear her watch on the right. I still don't understand who came up with those rules or why, but I tend to wear mine on the right.


----------



## susant702 (Apr 15, 2015)

hidden by leaves said:


> Not sure about all that... and is "symbology" a real thing? I thought it was semiotics. In any case, you seem to be more interested in advertising than anything!


Semantics... if you know what he means, then its a real thing.

FYI that's not advertising. You clearly must have missed the Skull & Cross Bones symbol in the watch. Also a secret society to which George Bush and several other important people belonged to. H2 shows this stuff a lot.


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

susant702 said:


> Semantics... if you know what he means, then its a real thing.
> 
> FYI that's not advertising. You clearly must have missed the Skull & Cross Bones symbol in the watch. Also a secret society to which George Bush and several other important people belonged to. H2 shows this stuff a lot.


Yes, the Memento Mori has been used by many Secret Societies. The Skull alone as well as with the Crossbones is a symbol that has been prevalent throughout history, in all cultures & religions & has the same Illuminated & Spiritual meaning in general. Skulls traditionally represent death in Tibet as well but Buddhists incorporated Tibetan skull images into malas to represent the impermanence of life and the limits of human knowledge. Skull-shaped mala beads help chanters reflect upon the inevitability of death and the necessity of embracing lives filled with compassion.
The Milsub has a Memento Mori / Skull & Crossbones printed next to the 3:00position. The Skull & Xbones is a symbol of Death which is inevitable for the Mortal Coil & all Life In this Dualistic Material Realm & so the Skull & Xbones is a Symbol connected closely with Time itself. I printed it Black to match the dial background in Stealth mode so it would be Hidden in Plain Sight & hard to see but always there. Symbolic of the Symbol of Death itself, which Looms over us & Lurks in the Shadows of Time & Appears at the End of Everyone's Time & Life, when our Consciousness leaves the Mortal Coil for the Unmeasurable Scale of Eternity. For Death is only Final for the Living (ones left behind still encased in their Mortal Coils). Time is only a Measurement Man has created & which we constantly keep track of. No one knows when their time in this realm will end & face the doorway of Physical Death but it comes for all of us. After all, that's what a Watch is for,.. to Track what we Deem as Precious Time. Although our present society predominantly associates skulls with death, some ancient societies believed to have had the opposite association, where objects like crystal skulls represent "life": the honoring of humanity in the flesh and the embodiment of consciousness. Depending at which angle you view the watch, light will reflect off of the Skull giving contrast & therefore Revealing itself or Disappearing from sight. The pics I've posted show the Skull clearly but when you hold the watch in your hand you can not see it unless you purposely look for it. At arms length it vanishes,... as we all shall eventually vanish from this Beautiful Illusion we call Life. But Life is not the Mortal Coil, for it is only the Host which is Manifested & Animated by Consciousness to Traverse the Material Realm. For Consciousness, is Life itself, the flame that can never be extinguished & is the Egg that came before the Chicken. Why I placed it at 3:00 connects it to something else & expanding the meaning but I will not take that meaning further here in the open forum.


----------



## mreyman73 (Mar 6, 2013)

PiPPoI said:


> I`ve always wondered if there was any hidden meaning to wearing your watch on your right? I know that some people are left-handed and thus are more liable of doing it. But for some person who is right-handed it looks a bit out of the ordinary. A bit like a "rebellion against society" or a secret organization`s code. I know that most people would say they wear their watches the way they_ feel_ better. But it would be nice to hear the more bizarre opinions on this topic.
> 
> Feel free to call me a paranoid, conspiracy-seeking idiot. :-!


Perhaps because "most" people are right handed it is easier to strap it on the left wrist with one's right hand. I would have a tough time putting a watch on my right wrist with my left hand. And it would just feel weird.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 16, 2013)

Late to the party here...

I'm left handed so I SHOULD be wearing it on the right, according to popular convention. I tried, and never was able to really get used to it, so left it is.


----------



## Gazella (Apr 6, 2015)

It all comes down to personal preference. But the rule is you wear your watch on your non-dominant arm. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobby75 (Jun 26, 2011)

In some cultures people tend to wear a watch or ring on the right hand/wrist. I have met a few Muslims who tend to do this especially in the Gulf as the right hand is used for greeting, eating etc you walk into a house with your right foot and leave with your left. I have noticed on quite a few Arab programmes people wear their watch on the right wrist.

That of course is not everyone far from it, I have also met folk who just wear it on the left for the same reason most of us do, the right hand is the dominant hand so wearing a watch on it would be more likely to get in the way or get damaged.

Thats the only symbolism I can think of, possibly a religious one. Other than that perhaps left handed?


----------



## Gazella (Apr 6, 2015)

Bobby75 said:


> In some cultures people tend to wear a watch or ring on the right hand/wrist. I have met a few Muslims who tend to do this especially in the Gulf as the right hand is used for greeting, eating etc you walk into a house with your right foot and leave with your left. I have noticed on quite a few Arab programmes people wear their watch on the right wrist.
> 
> That of course is not everyone far from it, I have also met folk who just wear it on the left for the same reason most of us do, the right hand is the dominant hand so wearing a watch on it would be more likely to get in the way or get damaged.
> 
> Thats the only symbolism I can think of, possibly a religious one. Other than that perhaps left handed?


No, it has nothing to do with religion. It's personal preference. I am from the Gulf and I live here. I wear rings on both my left and right hand and I wear my watch on my left wrist. I have yet to meet a person who wears their watch on their right hand. And if they do, it's because he/she is a lefty. It has nothing to do with religion. What makes you even think that? Also, entering a house with the right foot and leaving with the left? Lol. What??

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobby75 (Jun 26, 2011)

Gazella said:


> No, it has nothing to do with religion. It's personal preference. I am from the Gulf and I live here. I wear rings on both my left and right hand and I wear my watch on my left wrist. I have yet to meet a person who wears their watch on their right hand. And if they do, it's because he/she is a lefty. It has nothing to do with religion. What makes you even think that? Also, entering a house with the right foot and leaving with the left? Lol. What??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Quite simply my observations having lived there for several years so having first hand experience of seeing it and also asking people who I know/knew who wore a watch on their right hand their reason for doing so. Furthermore my own personal observation of numerous Arab programmes where it is mostly common on religious channels and those from the Gulf.

I did wonder when posting this it would take for someone to come along and state it's categorically not true because they say so. You appear to be confusing your own personal experience with fact.

As for entering the house with the right foot you only need look at any book on Islamic customs to see that what I wrote is correct. This however is a watch forum not a theology forum.


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm completely guessing but it probably has historical reasoning in the sense that winding the watch was most convenient if it was on the left arm (for right handed people). 

I actually alternate which have I wear my watch every day (even and odd dates) but I prefer to wear it on my right hand actually.


----------



## napplegate (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm one of the outliers who although being right-handed, wears his watch on his right wrist. I'm not sure what caused me to do so but at this point it feels extremely odd and uncomfortable to wear anything on my left wrist.


----------



## hunjing (May 22, 2015)

A lot of people wear the watch on their weaker arm to keep it out of the way. The simplest answer is always the best one.


----------



## bradleytipton (Jun 27, 2015)

I wear my watch on the right wrist. This is primarily because I am left-handed. Like a fair amount of left handed people, I throw with my right hand. As a result, I never have to take my watch off for increased precision.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

For Arabs, the use of the right hand for greeting has less to do with religion than with the fact that they use the left hand to wipe themselves after sitting on the toilet. To greet someone with the left hand is to symbolically give them s--t.

As for me: Despite being a rightie, I wear my watches on the right because it feels weird to wear anything on my left. Been like this since I played volleyball in high school and wore bracelets on my right hand. Which is one reason why I'll never likely buy a fitness tracker: A watch will always be on my right wrist, and there's no place for anything else.



Bobby75 said:


> In some cultures people tend to wear a watch or ring on the right hand/wrist. I have met a few Muslims who tend to do this especially in the Gulf as the right hand is used for greeting, eating etc you walk into a house with your right foot and leave with your left. I have noticed on quite a few Arab programmes people wear their watch on the right wrist.
> 
> That of course is not everyone far from it, I have also met folk who just wear it on the left for the same reason most of us do, the right hand is the dominant hand so wearing a watch on it would be more likely to get in the way or get damaged.
> 
> Thats the only symbolism I can think of, possibly a religious one. Other than that perhaps left handed?


----------



## Mike20 (Mar 24, 2013)

Sevenmack said:


> For Arabs, the use of the right hand for greeting has less to do with religion than with the fact that they use the left hand to wipe themselves after sitting on the toilet. To greet someone with the left hand is to symbolically give them s--t.
> .


I heard about that too. But as in many times in Islam, different scholars have different opinions.
One is "It doesn't matter"
Right is preferd
And even its not allowed to wear it on the left. (I don't find the source anymore)
As I mentioned in older posts. Sometimes you just are a couple of friends and suddenly wear it all right.


----------



## shemp55 (Oct 15, 2011)

As a southpaw, I wear my watch on the right wrist. It feels weird to do it otherwise.


----------



## saltddirk (May 23, 2014)

I'm lefthanded but generally wear the watch left. IMO it stems from tradition when watches needed to be winded, ever tried to wind a watch on your right arm? You've seen it like this as a kid so you just copy...
Occasionally I do wear it right and there is nothing wrong with that, although I know people that have issues in reading the time "at a glance" when the watch is on their right arm, possibly something to do with peripheral vision? Any doctor in the room?

When I was sailing I wore the watch underarms left, that way I could read the time without changing my hand position when taking a starfix with a sextant. You hold a sextant in your left hand and do the adjustments with your right, your watch is then facing you and can be read instantly. I guess the same reasoning goes for drivers who wear their watch underarms.
I stopped doing so when doing Starfixes were replaced by computer keyboard work as a main daily activity.

Dirk


----------



## xgjvhj (Jun 28, 2015)

A lot of people wear the watch on their weaker arm to keep it out of the way. The simplest answer is always the best one.


----------



## Robmks (Mar 17, 2006)

A sign you were a member of The Van Buren Boys.

Bob


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

no but ive answered this question before...you can do whatever you want, but opposite of your favored hand works smoother for me with regards to "cleaning up" after "using" the rest room!! think about it, especially for those 15mm high watches!! yikes!


----------



## mercera (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm right handed but have two metal plates in my left wrist, it hurts to wear a watch on that wrist so I wear it on my right.


----------



## gegarrenton (Dec 31, 2015)

mercera said:


> I'm right handed but have two metal plates in my left wrist, it hurts to wear a watch on that wrist so I wear it on my right.


I actually have a similar story why I wear my watch on my right. When I was a teenager and growing fast I wore my watch 24/7, never talking it off. Resulted in the spot where the ulna, radius and carpus meet flattening out. Switched over to my right arm and got used to it so never switched back


----------



## ev13wt (Oct 21, 2013)

The crown is on the right for the simple reason that you can wind it with your right hand. While it is on your left arm. 

Lefties might be excused.


Wearing the watch on the right is like using the fork in your right hand. Shows that nobody taught you how to do it correctly. Not that I care, each to his own!


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

If your a lefty, wear on right hand.. If your a righty, wear on the left hand


----------



## ollie7715 (Jul 3, 2018)

Had another question to add. I’m a lefty and wear my watch on the right. Was curious if any fellow lefty’s who wear their watches the same way, who fold their arms over their arm where they wear their watchand does it bother them that the watch is hidden?


----------



## mdrtoronto (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm a lefty. In university and school in general, I wore my watch on my right hand so it was easier to see when writing, ie during exams etc, but during that era I wore it on right all the time, often with the face on the inside of my arm.

These days, (and a long time since school) I find that if I were to do that, because I use my right hand for computer mouse, I don't like having my watch on that hand anymore. It interferes with my wrist, ergonomics, and I suppose could scratch the watch bracelet due to all the movement.

Personally I don't find crowns that convenient to work with while wearing the watch, so I just take it off if I need to do any big setting adjustments.

Either way, lefty wearing on my left.




Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

It's up to you!!!
I travel to South-America on a regular basis and if I'm driving a car, I prefer to wear my watch in my right hand so I can avoid any car-window breaking to snatch the watch or so.
When I come back to the USA I put it on my left wrist (As usual) and I'm good to go!!!


----------



## blau80 (Jul 3, 2018)

I'm also a lefty who wears his watch on the right, but I'm not sure I get the question. You're saying that when you cross your arms, it's left over top of right, so your watch on your right wrist is covered? I think (yes, I just sat here crossing my arms to see what felt more natural) that I cross my right arm over my left.

Isn't this a question about how you cross your arms rather than which wrist you wear your watch on? Wouldn't it apply equally to left wristers?



ollie7715 said:


> Had another question to add. I'm a lefty and wear my watch on the right. Was curious if any fellow lefty's who wear their watches the same way, who fold their arms over their arm where they wear their watchand does it bother them that the watch is hidden?


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Right handed. Worn my watch on my right wrist since about middle school. Can't remember if I did it to be contrarian and being an iconoclast or just for comfort, but it's now become a habit and part of who I am.


----------



## Hose A (Jun 4, 2018)

I switch it up when I feel like it. Take earlier this week for instance, I had some kind of poison ivy or something get under my watch and irritate my left wrist. A quick washing and onto the right wrist it went.


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

For me it's because I'm left handed.....



PiPPoI said:


> I`ve always wondered if there was any hidden meaning to wearing your watch on your right? I know that some people are left-handed and thus are more liable of doing it. But for some person who is right-handed it looks a bit out of the ordinary. A bit like a "rebellion against society" or a secret organization`s code. I know that most people would say they wear their watches the way they_ feel_ better. But it would be nice to hear the more bizarre opinions on this topic.
> 
> Feel free to call me a paranoid, conspiracy-seeking idiot. :-!


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Pimp Pimp Hoorayyy! To the Scary Dinosaur Crew (note the green). Rawr baby. Rawr.\


----------



## Germaniac (Oct 9, 2012)

I’ve been told since childhood that men wear watches on the left wrist and women on the right, so I’ve always worn my watches on the left wrist. That said, I’m a lefty, but as I’ve always hated needing special products for lefties, I’ve trained myself to do everything better with my right hand, so I don’t bang my watch. The only traces of left handedness on me are writing with my left hand and that rings and watches just feel better on my left hand/wrist.


----------



## EdLez (Jan 15, 2021)

PiPPoI said:


> I`ve always wondered if there was any hidden meaning to wearing your watch on your right? I know that some people are left-handed and thus are more liable of doing it. But for some person who is right-handed it looks a bit out of the ordinary. A bit like a "rebellion against society" or a secret organization`s code. I know that most people would say they wear their watches the way they_ feel_ better. But it would be nice to hear the more bizarre opinions on this topic.
> 
> Feel free to call me a paranoid, conspiracy-seeking idiot. :-!


Putin or David Beckham must know...


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

I am a lefty. In my younger rougher years i wore on my left wrist but i broke a spring bar in a bracelet while punching someone. After that I wore it on my right. 

found out later that it was common for people to wear on their non dominant hand.Being a lefty, you grow up in a right handed world. It’s a benefit because you have to overcome daily obstacles and learn to do things both ways. This is why lefty’s are better athletes than righties in general.


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

I’m left handed so I do wear my watch on my right wrist. I’m now going to say something wildly unpopular but it makes way more sense to do so. You crown is not exposed and less likely to be damaged as well as it digging into your hand. I do see the other side I suppose for historical reason it’s easier to wind with an outward facing crown, but honestly that’s not really necessary today, with power reserves being what they are and automatic movements. To me a outward facing crown looks strange even though I’m the minority. There I said it, bombs away!!!


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

JPa said:


> I am a lefty. In my younger rougher years i wore on my left wrist but i broke a spring bar in a bracelet while punching someone. After that I wore it on my right.
> 
> found out later that it was common for people to wear on their non dominant hand.Being a lefty, you grow up in a right handed world. It's a benefit because you have to overcome daily obstacles and learn to do things both ways. This is why lefty's are better athletes than righties in general.


And better looking


----------



## Dirty Red (Feb 5, 2020)

Hail Hydra


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Beater watch


----------



## jmerino7 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm right-handed, but wear my watch on the right wrist because I lost a bet in high-school (circa 1986).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

Bluesummers said:


> Plenty of things said about guys that wear their watch on the right wrist but some are being polite.
> 
> gay ... not that there is anything wrong with that.
> 
> ...


I thought that was a single earring in the right ear? And only during the 80's? Everything is different now!!! Lol


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

I broke my left wrist when I was 6 and my right wrist is half an inch thicker. I wear bigger watches (+42mm) on my right sometimes since they look better on a 7.5 inch wrist. Also, my left wrist gets sore sometimes so I swap. Then there are those times I am duel-wielding at home


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

EdLez said:


> Putin or David Beckham must know...


Well, it took 11 years, but the wait was worth it, since this clearly is THE answer.


----------

